# The Heart and Soul of Cuba



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Here's a great video on Cuban cigars from James Suckling from about 5-years ago. Very worthwhile!



*Cigars: The Heart and Soul of Cuba*


(not sure why, but the link seems to have it starting in the middle
of the video.You may need to back up to the beginning manually)​
The whole video is a pleasure to watch and very informative. One of the tidbits I picked up from it that I didn't know is that the Volado filler is selected indiscriminately, essentially the same for all CC's. But the amount (and in some cases the growing location) of Seco and Ligero in any particular vitola is varied according to the intended brand.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Not to thread jack but saw a great movie on NetFlix over the weekend.
3 Days in Havana it only got a couple of stars.
I liked it so much i watched it twice.:vs_cool:


----------



## Drummerguy1584 (Mar 24, 2016)

Saved for later when I'm not at work and can watch it 


"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Have seen it. Outstanding film.


----------



## MaxG (Jan 2, 2016)

Great video. 

When did Cuban cigars start getting frozen prior to export? I noticed Suckling did not mention this step. 


- MG


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

MaxG said:


> Great video.
> 
> When did Cuban cigars start getting frozen prior to export? I noticed Suckling did not mention this step.
> 
> - MG


Mentioned as a recent development in an article published around the same time the video was released. (about 2/3 of the way down the page).

Habanos Today | Cuba Report


----------



## Chad Vegas (Sep 29, 2015)

Awesome documentary, thanks for letting us know about it!


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

Wonderful video


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

Interesting stuff. Cuba has been on my list for a long time. I hope to get to see it some day.


----------



## cigaraddict (Dec 24, 2011)

Wonderful video; didn't think I would watch the whole thing... Then I got sucked in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Ams417 said:


> Interesting stuff. Cuba has been on my list for a long time. I hope to get to see it some day.


Ditto but you forgot to add free, "I would like to see it free some day" :wink2:


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

Here is another good one... ;-)


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)




----------

